# Impalas and Viejitos 4th annual BBQ



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Here it is our 4th annual BBQ saturday August 8th during Hot August Nites. A fun time for the whole family. PM me with any questions


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

You know LO*LYSTICS will out their again.


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 9 2009, 05:20 PM~12954516
> *You know LO*LYSTICS will out their again.
> *


WILL OUT THEIR AGAIN.WHATS THAT? :biggrin: :biggrin: SUP RAJ...


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

sup impalas and viejitos we;re gonna have a pretty good show down here in carson let us know whats up see if you guys can come and show some support we're gonna have over 40 categories.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Feb 10 2009, 12:17 PM~12962704
> *sup impalas and viejitos we;re gonna have a pretty good show down here in carson let us know whats up see if you guys can come and show some support we're gonna have over 40 categories.
> *



PM me the info and ill let everyone know


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 9 2009, 06:20 PM~12954516
> *You know LO*LYSTICS will out their again.
> *



Cool bro










You never know whos gonna show up


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

hey ren this pictures are from last year!!!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

t
.t
..t


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Feb 11 2009, 07:17 AM~12962704
> *sup impalas and viejitos we;re gonna have a pretty good show down here in carson let us know whats up see if you guys can come and show some support we're gonna have over 40 categories.
> *


will see you guy!!!!!!june 23rd


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

cant wait good show last yr good prizes good eats


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Feb 11 2009, 08:55 PM~12979077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

t
..t
...t


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Still have vendor space p/m me for more info.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: It was off the hook last year


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Dave?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 8 2009, 01:44 PM~12942420
> *Here it is our 4th annual BBQ saturday August 8th during Hot August Nites.  A fun time for the whole family.  PM me with any questions
> *


Flyer? :cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Feb 17 2009, 02:00 PM~13030537
> *
> *


:wave: I am going this year :cheesy: last year couldn't be helped ya know.....can't wait to go!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 17 2009, 02:56 PM~13030510
> *Flyer? :cheesy:
> *



Soon


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 17 2009, 01:48 PM~13030429
> *What up Dave?
> *


sup ren
im pissed we didnt come up this past weekend


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Feb 17 2009, 05:28 PM~13031860
> *sup ren
> im pissed we didnt come up this past weekend
> *



Next time bro. What hotels are we all gonna stay at for your show?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 17 2009, 09:09 PM~13034180
> *Next time bro.  What hotels are we all gonna stay at for your show?
> *


.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 17 2009, 08:09 PM~13034180
> *Next time bro.  What hotels are we all gonna stay at for your show?
> *


we are thinking the matador and safari and it's for a wedding :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Feb 19 2009, 02:16 PM~13051134
> *we  are thinking the matador and safari and it's for a wedding :biggrin:
> *



There gonna trip when all of us fat winos show up :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 19 2009, 03:39 PM~13052480
> *There gonna trip when all of us fat winos show up :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE GOING TO GO TALK WITH THEM AND MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS COOL


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 23 2009, 08:48 AM~13084873
> *TTT
> *


x64 :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:  :werd: :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: 
TTT


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

VIEJITOS & IMPALAS TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Beto?


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

IMPALAS


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

BIG Q VO REN TO THE PINCHI TOP SHAAAAA  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Feb 27 2009, 05:16 PM~13131776
> *BIG Q VO REN TO THE PINCHI TOP  SHAAAAA    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



post up pics from last year


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice pic


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Q-vo viejitos and Impalas o Q SHOOOUUUUU    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

last year


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Message


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: kukuy


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 3 2009, 05:31 PM~13169543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I look fatter then the cookie monster in that pic.

This is gonna be the best one yet bigger prizes good food. The only place for lowriders to hangout during Hot August Nites


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 3 2009, 05:39 PM~13169621
> *Damn I look fatter then the cookie monster in that pic.
> 
> This is gonna be the best one yet bigger prizes good food.  The only place for lowriders to hangout during Hot August Nites
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

them!!!who's car it this!!!!!!!    :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 4 2009, 07:44 AM~13175576
> *them!!!who's car it this!!!!!!!       :dunno:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I should have left it alone huh


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

or this one


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 4 2009, 03:58 PM~13181090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I should have left it alone :uh:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Whats up Mr 47?


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:nicoderm: it's me you know who :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTMT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT
T
T :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 4 2009, 03:58 PM~13181090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



After we took that pic there was a shoot out in the parking lot with the cops and some guys they were chasing :0


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 5 2009, 07:32 PM~13194888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 5 2009, 06:57 PM~13194527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Mar 5 2009, 09:31 PM~13196673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT CAR IS FUCKING CLEAN


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 5 2009, 09:42 PM~13196785
> *THAT CAR IS FUCKING CLEAN
> *



Its for sale :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Viejitos in the house


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

bump !!!!!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Flyer anyone? anyone? :cheesy:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

HHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ORALE MUGROSOS !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 12 2009, 06:42 PM~13263796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME  STAY STRONG VIEJITOS :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 12 2009, 06:42 PM~13263796
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics 37


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 13 2009, 04:34 PM~13273642
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is Ponce pointing at her ass


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!let go and get breakfast !!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: WTF


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 13 2009, 04:34 PM~13273642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:  :nicoderm: :wow: TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 15 2009, 04:55 AM~13279158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that my compa mando!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 13 2009, 04:34 PM~13273642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: niceeeeeeeeeeeeee!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 14 2009, 09:55 AM~13279158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is he working on his tan? :0


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 15 2009, 03:08 PM~13287427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  MY GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)

Some pics from last year...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice pics Homie


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

FIRME :thumbsup:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

nice pic CONVERT62 cant wait i be up there Wednesday of hot aug night let me know if anything is going on. trying to get my 50 5 window truck ready and take the 67 and 50 up there im looking for a running 235 for i can just slap in if you no anyone let me no thanks


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by convertible62_@Mar 15 2009, 05:33 PM~13288320
> *Some pics from last year...
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME PICTURES HOMIE


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

New member


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll try to take more pics this year!

In the mean time Rollerz Only, Reno NV Chapter, has been asked to help organize this:










I'll keep you posted if something else comes up!


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by convertible62_@Mar 15 2009, 09:32 PM~13290803
> *I'll try to take more pics this year!
> 
> In the mean time Rollerz Only, Reno NV Chapter, has been asked to help organize this:
> ...


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 15 2009, 09:12 PM~13290522
> *New member
> 
> 
> ...


nice 67!!!!!!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 15 2009, 09:12 PM~13290522
> *New member
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDE STAY STRONG IMPALA'S


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 15 2009, 09:12 PM~13290522
> *New member
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 16 2009, 10:08 PM~13301292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS 65


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

MUGROSOS


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT







Viejitos in the House


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Viejitos in the House


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 18 2009, 09:43 PM~13321673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ORRRALEE NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Thats how we do it in Reno


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 18 2009, 10:16 PM~13322097
> *Thats how we do it in Reno
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lucky59impala (May 23, 2008)

IMPALAS and VIEJITOS TTT... Last years show was big... But this year is gonna be even bigger and badder... Cannot wait.... IMPALAS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt :wave:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

MARCH 28 CAR SHOW IS CANCEL FAMILY EMERGENCY


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 20 2009, 07:15 PM~13341196
> *MARCH 28 CAR SHOW IS CANCEL FAMILY EMERGENCY
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO  :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 21 2009, 01:14 PM~13346605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 61 bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 21 2009, 01:14 PM~13346605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



In the House Good kickin ti with all you vatos tonite homie


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://s5.tinypic.com/zwgqxy.jpg


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

FIRME MONTE79


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin


> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 21 2009, 08:47 PM~13349605
> *In the House  Good kickin ti with all you vatos tonite homie
> *


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ya vete a dormir wey!!!!!pues yo estoy comiendo birria!!!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ORALO PELON GOOD NIGHT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 23 2009, 09:52 PM~13369578
> *to the top
> 
> 
> ...



Car looks good Oscar


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 23 2009, 09:52 PM~13369578
> *to the top
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

VATOS LOCOS FOREVER uffin: uffin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

the other pic was bigger then Gary! :biggrin: 2+1=3


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 24 2009, 04:11 PM~13376889
> *the other pic was bigger then Gary! :biggrin:  2+1=3
> *


 ooooooopppss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 23 2009, 09:52 PM~13369578
> *to the top
> 
> 
> ...


   TTMT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Wacha!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 25 2009, 11:11 AM~13376889
> *the other pic was bigger then Gary! :biggrin:  2+1=3
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Mar 27 2009, 10:56 PM~13413302
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Mar 27 2009, 10:56 PM~13413302
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

rene call me!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 30 2009, 07:57 AM~13430238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALMA LATINA WILL BE THEIR


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:uh: :burn: :burn:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

VIEJITOS TTMT AND IMPALAS


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

let's start getting rooms in virginia city for the mugrosos show on the 22,23 and 24 see you vatos in sacra for the socios show


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)

There is this car show at Carson City

The first Annual Show and Shine Fundraiser for the Carson City Motor Unit
April 18, 2009
Carson city - Harley Davidson
2900 Research Way, Carson City, NV


ROLL IN TIME 8 AM - 10 AM
SHOW AND SHINE 10 AM - 4 PM
TROPHY CEREMONY 3 PM

Entry fee $20 at the gate
Multiple entries allowed $20 per car per class

This event is organized by the Sheriffs Office in conjunction with Carson City Harley Davidson, Roller Only, Reno Nevada Chapter has been asked to participate, this invitatio is extended to all car club in the area.

It's possible that there will be a hopping contest, so bring you cars, the Sheriff Office is really expecting to see some cars jump!

This is the opportunity we have to show the Sheriff what we are and the way we don things, this is a way to get a better image for the all lowrider comunity in the Reno Area, so please help!

Thanks!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 4 2009, 08:40 AM~13482131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 4 2009, 11:39 PM~13486661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

THIS IS FROM LAST YEARS!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Temporary poster post the real one when its done


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: VIEJITOS CAR CLUB RENO


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ORALE PRLON TODO FIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ORALE PRLON TODO FIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Hows Montana fool?


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 15 2009, 10:12 PM~13591058
> *Hows Montana fool?
> *


 :tears: its ok working you know


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: TTMT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT VIEJITOS Y IMPALAS


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

taking 9 cars to the wells ave parade for this week end< who's going? :dunno:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Supreme Familia722 (Apr 14, 2009)

THE ONLY AND OFFICIAL LOWRIDER SHOW FOR HOT AUGUST NIGHTS


TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

just got this back!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Thats bad ass Oscar


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 25 2009, 08:27 AM~13685539
> *just got this back!
> 
> 
> ...


nice mural bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 25 2009, 08:27 AM~13685539
> *just got this back!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 25 2009, 08:27 AM~13685539
> *just got this back!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pups48 (Nov 21, 2008)

to the top


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 28 2009, 07:48 PM~13721529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Apr 30 2009, 09:06 PM~13749595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ZUP GALLO


----------



## pups48 (Nov 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Q-vo Viejitos in the House :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: nice


> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 28 2009, 07:48 PM~13721529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@May 3 2009, 08:05 PM~13773968
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



Whats up Homie you gonna make it to this one? :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@May 4 2009, 11:04 PM~13787578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

see you guys saturday at the Bonanza Casino!!!!!!!!!!who's going!!?????


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

ALMA LATINA WILL SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everybody for showing your support in the Lowrider Nueve de Mayo Show!

The event came out really good! Thanks againg and hope to see you at the next show!!!


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks again!!!!!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TO ALL OUR VIEJITAS HAPPY MOTHERS DAY


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT I'll be there this year :cheesy: Already got the cabin in Tahoe on reserve (Thx Dora and Moose!)


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 13 2009, 05:40 AM~13862875
> *TTT I'll be there this year :cheesy:  Already got the cabin in Tahoe on reserve (Thx Dora and Moose!)
> *


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

VIEJITOS EN LA CASA :yes:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Q-vo reno in the House :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## pups48 (Nov 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

que pasa rene TTT


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 13 2009, 11:45 PM~13568727
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE DEVOTION SHOW.....WHAT EVER WE CAN DO TO HELP PROMOTE YOUR SHOW!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@May 14 2009, 04:51 PM~13888757
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE DEVOTION SHOW.....WHAT EVER WE CAN DO TO HELP PROMOTE YOUR SHOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@May 15 2009, 11:51 AM~13888757
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE DEVOTION SHOW.....WHAT EVER WE CAN DO TO HELP PROMOTE YOUR SHOW!!
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## boffo (Oct 17, 2006)

Oscar this is boffo I sent you a PM Holmes. You vatos have some real firme ranflas.


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top for august 8!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE PINCHI TOP


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@May 17 2009, 10:58 PM~13917067
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Cool pics Gallo


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@May 17 2009, 10:58 PM~13917067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  looking good GORDO


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 19 2009, 05:32 AM~13920231
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   looking good GORDO
> *


wtf is he getting married


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@May 17 2009, 10:58 PM~13917067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: uyuyuiiiiiiii


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmoney_94590_@May 18 2009, 03:15 PM~13923327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna be in Chico next month


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Check out this old pic I found. 18 years and 100lbs ago. Bringing home my first Impala


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 18 2009, 10:32 PM~13929946
> *Check out this old pic I found.  18 years and 100lbs ago.  Bringing home my first Impala
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 18 2009, 11:19 PM~13929829
> *You gonna be in Chico next month
> *


I'd like too but i'm still paintin' my block and gettin engine parts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmoney_94590_@May 19 2009, 03:35 PM~13938059
> *I'd like too but i'm still paintin' my block and gettin engine parts!!! :biggrin:
> *


u dont have to bring your car just come to party


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 18 2009, 11:32 PM~13929946
> *Check out this old pic I found.  18 years and 100lbs ago.  Bringing home my first Impala
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT PIC. FROM BACK IN 65 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@May 20 2009, 02:36 PM~13949180
> *IS THAT PIC. FROM BACK IN 65 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no is in 1966 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

are you guys going to socios :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmoney_94590+May 19 2009, 04:35 PM~13938059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see you there


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 20 2009, 11:37 PM~13954775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 20 2009, 11:37 PM~13954775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 20 2009, 11:12 PM~13954510
> *Just come and kick it
> Impalas and Viejitos are gonna be puttin it down that weekend
> I think 91 or 92
> ...


Si-mon!!!


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@May 21 2009, 07:20 PM~13963331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@May 24 2009, 01:52 PM~13984876
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

AT THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE FUCKIING TOP LOCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@May 27 2009, 05:16 PM~14018123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chingon BETO


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

that a nice pic


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: uffin: TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Hope to see u guys out here june 13 VIEJIYOS :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: VIEJITOS EN EL PARK 5/30/09


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 31 2009, 07:06 PM~14055924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

la famosa ORMIGA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 2 2009, 01:06 PM~14072207
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

*TTT* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

VIEJITOS EN RICCO'S PIZZA :biggrin: :0


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

GALLO BAMOS A LLEVAR LOS CARROS? AGARRASTE EL E MAIL QUE TE MANDE DE SANTA MARIA?


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Q VO VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Jun 5 2009, 07:50 PM~14108139
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Jun 6 2009, 02:50 PM~14108139
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


whats so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :dunno: ???????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

street low will be there at the Alma Latina Show


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Where is a good place to get a room?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 9 2009, 03:38 PM~14133059
> *Where is a good place to get a room?
> *


circus,circus for $85 dollars a night,


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Viejitos 4 comeing out to are show and showing suppert


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 14 2009, 01:58 AM~14184664
> *Thanks Viejitos 4 comeing out to are show and showing suppert
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 18 2009, 12:07 PM~14228971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice foto :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

lay m low will be there 2 show sopport this year 4 the first time even if i got 2 cum sollo cuz thats how i do it sometime this is smiley founder of lay m low we uselley soppert the modestos chapter i guess il b comeing 2 sparks see u guys out there keep it low rideing out there n reno n sparks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Jun 19 2009, 03:17 PM~14234015
> *lay m low will be there 2 show sopport this year 4 the first time even if i got 2 cum sollo cuz thats how i do it sometime this is smiley founder of lay m low we uselley soppert the modestos chapter i guess il b comeing 2 sparks see u guys out there keep it low rideing out there n reno n sparks
> *


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

this smiley from lay m low is my impala partners from chico modesto and stockton go make it this year tell them if so il see them out there keep it l r pippen what time should i leave to be able 2 get a good parking spot il be cuming from stockton ca reply back here or on the lay m low web site under car clubs on lay it low dot com im out


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7GaRfibkM0


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Jun 23 2009, 02:54 PM~14267124
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7GaRfibkM0
> *


i found this on you tube !!!!!!viejitos in the house


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TT :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> Here it is our 4th annual BBQ saturday August 8th during Hot August Nites. A fun time for the whole family. PM me with any questions


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

what up homies


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 1 2009, 04:52 PM~14355322
> *what up homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

AT SANTA MARIA, CON GORGE CHICAGO CHAPTER Y CRAZY GORGE


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Viejitos in The House


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Jul 2 2009, 08:56 PM~14367741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant wait . :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 3 2009, 03:35 PM~14374243
> *Cant wait . :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 4 2009, 10:35 AM~14374243
> *Cant wait . :biggrin:
> *


que onda richi si le vas a caer para aca? bring meno with you :biggrin:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: VIEJITOS Y CHICO CHE


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS will be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

The cruise in Reno on South Virginia was off the hook we cruised until 2 in the morning. Can`t wait to do that again. HOT AUGUST NITES has the best cruise around.


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Jul 12 2009, 05:18 PM~14451243
> *The cruise in Reno on South Virginia was off the hook we cruised until 2 in the morning. Can`t wait to do that again. HOT AUGUST NITES has the best cruise around.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Jul 12 2009, 05:12 PM~14451209
> *LO*LYSTICS will be there!!! :biggrin:
> *


we'll see you here .


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

COOL SHOW I GO EVERY YEAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

VIEJITOS EN LA CASA !!!!!!!:0 :0 :0


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

EN FRESNO


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 14 2009, 09:50 AM~14468547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ENSENADA MEX.


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT 4th annual BBQ


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top for the viejitos and impalas 4th annual BBQ, 2  more weeks to go !!!!!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

YA ESTAMOS LISTOS TO START COOKING EL RREFIN!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT WE'RE GONNA MAKE IT THIS YEAR :cheesy: Got a cabin in Tahoe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 16 2009, 12:19 PM~14493627
> *TTT WE'RE GONNA MAKE IT THIS YEAR :cheesy: Got a cabin in Tahoe  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I was there the other day. Its hella nice there now


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Capital City Ent._@Jul 16 2009, 07:53 PM~14497992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Beto? See you down there too Gallo


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 17 2009, 05:29 PM~14507031
> *What up Beto?  See you down there too Gallo
> *


 zup Ren :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Impalas_Car_Club (Mar 7, 2008)

LOOK OUT RENO, IMPALAS CAR CLUB FAMILY WILL BE ARRIVING IN A FEW WEEKS, HOPE YOUR READY,   BECAUSE YOU KNOW , THER AIN'T NO PARTY LIKE AN IMPALAS PARTY, BECAUSE THE IMPALA PARTY DON'T STOP...


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

cant wait let us no what ever body going to do thurs & friday


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0   TTT ORALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalas_Car_Club_@Jul 19 2009, 04:21 PM~14518890
> *LOOK OUT RENO, IMPALAS CAR CLUB FAMILY WILL BE ARRIVING IN A FEW WEEKS, HOPE YOUR READY,     BECAUSE YOU KNOW , THER AIN'T NO PARTY LIKE AN IMPALAS PARTY, BECAUSE THE IMPALA PARTY DON'T STOP...
> *


See you here Rob :biggrin:


----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalas_Car_Club_@Jul 19 2009, 04:21 PM~14518890
> *LOOK OUT RENO, IMPALAS CAR CLUB FAMILY WILL BE ARRIVING IN A FEW WEEKS, HOPE YOUR READY,     BECAUSE YOU KNOW , THER AIN'T NO PARTY LIKE AN IMPALAS PARTY, BECAUSE THE IMPALA PARTY DON'T STOP...
> *


  Shit I only may come out for the day :angry: w/o my car. I need to conserve the funds for the Super Show in October  But you never know what will happen by then :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

We'll be happy to have you no matter how you get here


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT rene


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 22 2009, 11:06 PM~14557117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 22 2009, 11:06 PM~14557117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Jul 19 2009, 06:11 PM~14519709
> *cant wait let us no what ever body going to do thurs & friday
> *


Whats up chzmo I`m staying in the same hotel you are. I`ll be there on friday see you there. :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

when u going up i can get the room for $80 a night


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

oops ill see u friday


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Jul 23 2009, 08:18 PM~14565582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Hadenough c.c. will be there homies


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 25 2009, 02:35 AM~14577391
> *Hadenough c.c. will be there homies
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 25 2009, 02:35 AM~14577391
> *Hadenough c.c. will be there homies
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

ill be there... but cant find any good hotels... someone pm me some good deals.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :yes: :yes: :yes: TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

BLVD CLASSICS WILL THERE REPRESENTING! :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jul 27 2009, 06:27 PM~14598171
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: How you guys been bro


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for the info....... got a hotel room finally at circus circus so count me in


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Jul 28 2009, 02:56 AM~14602048
> *thanks for the info....... got a hotel room finally at circus circus so count me in
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 27 2009, 10:06 PM~14600650
> *:biggrin:  How you guys been bro
> *


Been good! How u been? Your car is looking clean! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it at the BBQ.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 22 2009, 11:06 PM~14557117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jul 28 2009, 06:18 PM~14608936
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 27 2009, 10:09 PM~14600681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: PNASTY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP, ONE MORE WEEK END TO GO!!!!!SHAAAUUUU!!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP REN, WHAT UP NASTY 38!!!!!okKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:uh: NASTY 38 :loco: :loco: ... 8 MORE DAYS AND READY QUE NO...


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Viejitos in The House


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Jul 31 2009, 10:40 PM~14644268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: T T T


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Everyone ready for next weekend?


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Viejitos in the House :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

LoLystics in the house on thurs


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Aug 2 2009, 10:08 PM~14656480
> *LoLystics in the house on thurs
> *



See you thurday :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 2 2009, 04:45 PM~14653806
> *Everyone ready for next weekend?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Aug 2 2009, 10:08 PM~14656480
> *LoLystics in the house on thurs
> *


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 3 2009, 06:06 PM~14664198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 3 2009, 06:06 PM~14664198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that a clean 65 bro


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Aug 4 2009, 10:59 PM~14679128
> *:0 that a clean 65 bro
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

3 MORE DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Aug 5 2009, 05:53 AM~14680468
> *3 MORE DAYS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

2 more days till we leave :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 5 2009, 08:32 AM~14681387
> *2 more days till we leave :biggrin:
> *


Will see you here.


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 5 2009, 08:20 AM~14681285
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 5 2009, 08:32 AM~14681387
> *2 more days till we leave :biggrin:
> *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Going to be leaving tonight. See everyone up their.


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 6 2009, 01:40 PM~14694994
> *Going to be leaving tonight. See everyone up their.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 6 2009, 01:40 PM~14694994
> *Going to be leaving tonight. See everyone up their.
> *



Get at me homie so we can party


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT 1 more day and stuvo shaaaaauuuuu!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lots of cars out here can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

pics pics pics gateme


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

wheres the pictures!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Had A Great Time! Can't Wait For Next Year!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Good turn out. LO*LYSTICS had a great time. This is a annual event for us, can't wait till next year. Thanks to Impalas and Viejitos car clubs for a good event like always.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

thanks viejitos and impalas 4 having us we had a good time cant wait in till next year :biggrin:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

we had a good time too, good show... :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

jus some pic will post more soon


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Aug 9 2009, 06:32 PM~14719515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Just want to thank everyone for making this a great event. Hope to see all you next year


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

BIG GRACIAS TO EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT TO THE BBQ  FROM VIEJITOS C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

we want to thank every body the made it to the show all of the impalas and the viejitos all of the car clubs and solo riders and familias all of the people the came from out of town this BBQ is getting bigger and bigger each year


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ren go to sleep!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

couldnt make it, more pics, had to work gateme


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Aug 9 2009, 11:29 PM~14722322
> *couldnt make it, more pics, had to work gateme
> *


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice pix!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)

Ill post the pictures I took later tonight. Nice Picture Gallo :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xXNICKNASTIEXx_@Aug 11 2009, 08:38 AM~14726552
> *Ill post the pictures I took later tonight. Nice Picture Gallo  :thumbsup:
> *


ANY DAY NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by xXNICKNASTIEXx_@Aug 10 2009, 01:38 PM~14726552
> *Ill post the pictures I took later tonight. Nice Picture Gallo  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Aug 10 2009, 01:48 PM~14726658
> *ANY DAY NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> *


Chill black feet... Im at work!! Speaking of work, dont you guys have jobs? :roflmao:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xXNICKNASTIEXx_@Aug 10 2009, 04:14 PM~14728037
> *Chill black feet... Im at work!! Speaking of work, dont you guys have jobs?  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: dispensa


----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Aug 10 2009, 06:06 PM~14729277
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  dispensa
> *


Its okay... Dont make me bust out the horse shoes!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xXNICKNASTIEXx_@Aug 10 2009, 06:45 PM~14729640
> *Its okay... Dont make me bust out the horse shoes!!
> *



You got lucky fool


----------



## convertible62 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 10 2009, 06:49 PM~14729692
> *You got lucky fool
> *


They call that skill in my neck of the woods


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

nick apurate with the pictures!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

NICK PICS :angry: ANDALE :twak: :twak: CHINGAO :banghead:


----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Ive got more pictures I still have to upload. If you want to see more, Check out 


VIEJITOSRENO.com
VIEJITOSRENO.com
VIEJITOSRENO.com
VIEJITOSRENO.com


----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)

I got off work late... sorry It took so long... :dunno:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ORALE FIRME PICTURES NICKNASTY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## diana perez (Jul 30, 2009)

could'nt make it so showin some luv. where ur ride @ ren?


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:    NICE!!!!!!!PICTURES. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by diana perez_@Aug 11 2009, 09:45 AM~14735097
> *could'nt make it so showin some luv. where ur ride @ ren?
> *



Its in there

Always bad ass pics Nick thanks


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sup Moose!


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :cheesy: TTT


----------



## bigurb (Aug 10, 2009)

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.photobucket.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf?rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed793.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fyy217%2Fbigurb73%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /></div>


----------



## bigurb (Aug 10, 2009)

SHOWING SOME LOVE TO ALL THAT CAME OUT TO THE IMPALAS/VIEJITOS BBQ!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice pics urb


----------



## bigurb (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## bigurb (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

can any one post this pictures on chevy bombs! thanks


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

President of the new Portland chapter


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## diana perez (Jul 30, 2009)

sweet. (portland chapter)


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: VIEJITOS EN LA CASA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thans to Ren from Impalas CC, and to Viejitos CC for the hospitality. My family and i enjoyed the whole day, met some firme gente, great food and fun. Wont see you again until 2011.
Thanks again.


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

wasaaaaa anybody oooouuut there? hello :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------

